# Vuelta al Pais Vasco 2013



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 278288​
The Tour of the Basque Country is always at the top of the calendar for Sammy Sanchez and his Euskatel-Euskadi team, but may prove more interesting as it faces-off Froome's lieutenant Richie Porte (Sky) against his main Tour de France rival Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff). They will however be racing in a very good field including such luminaries as:

Sammy Sanchez (Euskatel-Euskadi)
Richie Porte (Sky)
Tony Martin (Omega Pharma - Quick Step)
Andy Schleck (RadioShack Leopard Trek)
Nairo Quintana (Movistar)
Jakob Fuglsang (Astana)
Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff)
Damiano Cunego (Lampre-Merida)
Phillippe Gilbert (BMC) 
Tejay Van Garderen (BMC)
Michael Albasini (Orica-GreenEdge)
Simon Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge)
Jurgen Van Den Broeck (Lotto-Belisol)
Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Sharp)
Andrew Talansky (Garmin-Sharp)
Thomas De Gendt (Vacansoleil-DCM)

*Startlists*:

Vuelta Ciclista Al Pais Vasco 2013: Start List | Cyclingnews.com

2013 Vuelta al País Vasco Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV

Startlist Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

While Sky has already racked up a number of wins, Saxo-Tinkoff has not produced and there should be some pressure for them to take this one home. As always, I look to De Gendt and Albasini for some fireworks. Tough to pick a podium on this one but if I was put against a wall I'd say:

1) Conti
2) Porte
3) Quintana

Lots of room for sub-plots here:
Does Andy Schleck DNF? Can Fuglsang take a step up? Is Hesjedal primed to defend his Giro title? And what of young guns Talansky and Van Garderen - are they ready to break up the old order? This will be a good one folks! 

2013 Vuelta al País Vasco Live Video, Route, Teams, Results, Photos, TV

Vuelta ciclista al Pais Vasco 2013 | Vive la Vuelta ciclista al Pais Vasco 2013 con Diariovasco.com

Startlist Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco 2013 - CyclingFever - The International Cycling Social Network - Get the Cycling fever!

*The Map*:
View attachment 278289​
*The Stages*:
Stage 1: Elgoibar-Elgoibar, 156 km
Stage 2: Elgoibar - Vitoria (Gasteiz), 170 km
Stage 3: Vitoria (Gasteiz) - Trapagaran, 164 km
Stage 4: Trapagaran - Eibar (Arrate), 151 km
Stage 5: Eibar - Beasain, 166 km
Stage 6: Beasain (ITT), 24 km

*Stage One Profile*:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage One*

Elgoibar 156km

Stage One and the Leader's Jersey went to Simon Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge) with a successful sprint finish in Elgoibar. Almost all of the top contenders also made it in in the Top Twenty:

*Current GC* (Top Twenty):

1) Simon Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge) 4:06:33
2) Peter Velits (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
3) Angel Arcos (Katusha)
4) Francesco Gavazzi (Astana)
5) Jacob Fuglsang (Astana)
6) Sergio Montoya (Sky)
7) Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff)
8) Richie Porte (Sky)
9) Nairo Quintana (Movistar)
10) Pieter Weening (Orica-GreenEdge)
11) Tejay Van Garderen (BMC)
12) Yoann Bagot (Cofidis)
13) José Herrada Lopez (Movistar)
14) Simon Spilak (Katusha)
15) Rui Da Costa (Movistar)
16) Alexsandr Dyachenko (Astana)
17) Roman Kreuziger (Saxo-Tinkoff)
18) Samuel Sánchez (Euskaltel-Euskadi) 0:00:05
19) Philippe Gilbert (BMC)
20) Simon Clarke (Orica-GreenEdge)

Early days yet but Orica-GreenEdge are probably very satisfied with three men in the top twenty. Astana, Sky and Saxo looking strong as well. Saxo was on point until the last 15 or so kms - and Conti led the chase during the final descent. Garmin-Sharp a conspicuous no-show in the top twenty. Lotto-Belisol recieved a mortal wound to their Pais Vasco ambitions when Jurgen Van Den Broeck was involved in a major pile-up near the end of the stage and crossed the line somewhat the worse for wear. Gilbert got stuck behind that crash and lost gobs of time.

View attachment 278334​
Vuelta Ciclista Al Pais Vasco 2013: Stage 1 Results | Cyclingnews.com

No Surprises For Attentive Contador At Basque Country | Cyclingnews.com

Sánchez Unshaken By Time Loss In Basque Country Opener | Cyclingnews.com

Crash Destroys Van Den Broeck's Hopes At Pais Vasco | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Two*

Elgoibar - Vitoria (Gasteiz) 170km

What can one say? Orica-GreenEdge have arrived in the Basque Country primed to take names! Led out by stage one winner Simon Gerrans, Daryl Impey took Orica-GreenEdge's second stage victory in as many days at the Vuelta al Pais Vasco - unfortunetly, a leader's jersey didn't come with the win...

*Current GC* (Top Ten):

1) Francesco Gavazzi (Astana) 8:30:04
2) Angel Vicioso Arcos (Katusha)
3) Peter Velits (Omega Pharma-Quick Step)
4) Jakob Fuglsang (Astana)
5) Nairo Quintana (Movistar)
6) Sergio Montoya (Sky)
7) Simon Gerrans (Orica-GreenEdge)
8) Richie Porte (Sky)
9) Rui Costa (Movistar)
10) Tejay van Garderen (BMC)

Lots of other big names still within 12 seconds of the race leader including Contador (13th place on GC), Kreuziger (14th), Gilbert (19th), Sanchez (21st) and Talansky (23rd). 
However Hesjadal (63rd) is 28 seconds back, Schleck (81st) is a minute and 28 seconds behind and Martin is pretty much done in 121st and a whopping 6:40 behind the race leader.

Vuelta Ciclista Al Pais Vasco 2013: Stage 2 Results | Cyclingnews.com

Gavazzi: «Será dificil mantener el liderato de la Vuelta al País Vasco» | Vuelta Pais Vasco 2013

View attachment 278335​
*Stage Three*: Vitoria (Gasteiz) - Trapagaran, 164 km

Stage Three starts out fairly level but changes character a third of the way through with the riders having to knock out three Catagory 3 climbs and two Catagory 2 climbs (one of which is a summit finish which at one spot is over 20% incline) - so the Sprinters will just have to hang on and attempt to cut thier losses (or drop out) while the Climbers begin playing hardball. 

This stage should give us a clearer idea of who will eventually put on the Winner's Jersey three stages hence. Fuglsang, Quintana, Porte, Schleck and of course Contador will have to reveal themselves a little during this stage. I suspect Fuglsang or Porte will be in the leader's jersey after tomorrow's stage.

*Long Term*:

Nuthin' but mountains until the time trial (which is bumpy as well) on the final day. If it's close after Stage Five - best time trialer in the top three wins on final day. Fuglsang, Porte and Conti all do a nice TT...

Andy Schleck: €I Won?t Know What My Real Level Is Until The Tour? | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Three - Results*

Vitoria (Gasteiz) - Trapagaran 164km

Sergio Henao (Sky) managed to take the stage as well as the overall race lead on the Alto do Malhao with a bike-throw to beat Carlos Betancur (Ag2r-La Mondiale) in a photo-finish.

*Current GC* (Virtual Podiums):
1) Sergio Henao (Sky)
2) Carlos Betancur (AG2R La Mondiale)
3) Giampaolo Caruso (Katusha)

And what of my favorites for the podiums? Nairo Quintana (Movistar) is 8 seconds off the lead while Henao's Team Captain Richie Porte (Sky) is only 10 seconds off the pace - as is Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff). If we give Porte the advantage in the time-trial but Conti the advantage in the climbs - Conti must get some seperation from Porte in the next two stages if he is to have a chance at the race win. Hoping for Porte to have a bad day on his TT bike is just too risky.

Gotta love Amets Txurruka (Caja Rural) - owner of both the KOM and the Points Jersies. Wonder if Euskatel-Euskadi regret letting him go yet?

Vuelta Ciclista Al Pais Vasco 2013: Stage 3 Results | Cyclingnews.com

View attachment 278336​
*Stage Four*: Trapagaran - Eibar (Arrate), 151 km

Stage Four, a 151.6km ride from Trapagaran to Eibar (Arrate) begins easy as did Stage Three, but then throws five cataogorized climbs at the riders. Three Catagory 2 climbs and two Catagory 1 climbs take the level of difficulty and suffering up a notch. The last Catagory 1 climb in Arrate also features a mountain-top finish - pity J-Rod isn't here or he would be having a field-day!

I think everyone will be expecting the major GC attacks to come during Stage Five - therefore, I expect major fireworks will take place on this stage - with any one of my podium picks being the initiator. I suspect Conti will attack first and the others will have to mark him closely or conceed defeat. Once Conti is away, he is a hard man to catch - not impossible - just hard. Again, someone like J-Rod could surly do it, but Porte and Quintana would have a hard go of it if an on-form El Pistolero empties his barrels on the climb of the Arrate. They might begin reel him in, but perhaps not until Conti secures precious seconds accross the line.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow; What a finish!


Talk about a steep finishing line. Some riders were serpentining up it the last 500m!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Indeed, a 21% grade after 164km in the saddle is no joke!


----------



## adelaarvaren (Oct 30, 2004)

Some ugly post-finishline crashes today! What's up with that? Just the rain?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Four*

Trapagaran - Eibar (Arrate) 151km

As predicted, the multiple attacks broke loose today, and my tip for the third step on the podium - Nairo Quintana (Movistar) - was the primary aggressor. It paid off on yet another rainy stage and Quintana rolled in first and inched his way up on the GC. However, Sergio Henao (Team Sky) remains in the leader's jersey. 

*Current GC *(Top Five):
1) Sergio Henao (Sky)
2) Nairo Quintana (Movistar) 0:00:06
3) Richie Porte (Sky) 0:00:10
4) Alberto Contador (Team Saxo-Tinkoff)
5) Simon Spilak (Katusha)

The finish was marred by a number of crashes occuring _after_ the riders had crossed the finish line, perhaps due to the wet pavement and photographers who did not move out of the way fast enough.

Vuelta Ciclista Al Pais Vasco 2013: Stage 4 Results | Cyclingnews.com

*Stage Five:*

If this horrible weather keeps up, Stage Five will promise more of the same - just more catagorized climbs to add to the fun. If we are to avoid a TT shootout on the final day, one of the favorites will have to get away tomorrow - I'm thinking that Conti has to make his move during Stage Five. Porte is deadly in a time trial, so Conti must take as many seconds as he can.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stage Five - Results*

Eibar - Beasain 166km

The rain continued as Richie Porte (Sky) took the race by the scruff of the neck and attacked and won the stage. He and Nairo Quintana (Movistar) now have a four second edge on Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff) - doesn't sound like much, but tomorrow's stage is a 24km individual time trial and seconds may determine who gets to wear the funny hat on the podium: Advantage Porte.

*Current GC *(Top Five):
1) Sergio Henao (Sky) 21:04:07
2) Nairo Quintana (Movistar) 0:00:06
3) Richie Porte (Sky)
4) Alberto Contador (Saxo-Tinkoff) 0:00:10
5) Simon Spilak (Katusha)

Vuelta Ciclista Al Pais Vasco 2013: Stage 5 Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Richie Porte, on the front leading the chase, then dusting the field for an encore - who would have thought that?


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

What a beautiful stage- awesome scenery. Poor Omar Fraile outlived the rest of the breakaway and continued on his own, up walls, in heavy rain, but the bunch finally caught him on the last killer climb. He still came in 14th, which surprised me given how dead he looked when Sky zoomed past him.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Man this has been a tough cold rainy few days of racing with hill after giant hill. 

The Sky team is certainly on form. 

Stage 5 Highlights (2013/vuelta-al-pais-vasco)


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Amazingly Quintana finishes only 17 seconds slower than Tony Martin on final TT. But that's enough for Quintana to win the GC. Contador finishes 5th in GC.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing finish - didn't like the anal-ysis afterwards - how insulting! 

Universal Sports Announcers Lose Their Minds at Vuelta al Pais Vasco - Podium Cafe

Perhaps a clean Quintana is doing better because the veterans are easing off the "preperation" with the spotlight on right now?

In any event, good to see Quintana pull off the upset - I had a feeling he would do something good at this race - but didn't imagine a win. 

Sky (Porte et.al.) raced well but fell short when it counted. Contador - hmmmmm - not looking good for El Pistolero to only manage a 5th place - his TdF rivals can take heart from that.

Hope the weather soon improves in Europe - all these rainy and cold stages are a downer!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Amazing that a skinny hill climber in the past only loses 17 seconds to the World Champion ITT.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

spookyload said:


> Amazing that a skinny hill climber in the past only loses 17 seconds to the World Champion ITT.


Just found this...interesting reading:

Universal Sports Announcers Lose Their Minds at Vuelta al Pais Vasco - Podium Cafe


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Just found this...interesting reading:
> 
> Universal Sports Announcers Lose Their Minds at Vuelta al Pais Vasco - Podium Cafe


it's like walking into the doping forum. what a steaming, stinking pile of dung that commentary was.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you mean the article or what the commentators said?


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Do you mean the article or what the commentators said?


sorry, i am referring to the commentators, not the blogger.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Check out the GC throughout the race - Quintana is steadily gaining on the leaders.
For those [email protected] to say that he "came out of no where" and randomly toss the D-word in his direction is just unbelievable!
And this is the crew many here say are better than Phil and Paul! 
Phil has a lot to atone for - but I don't recall hearing he and Paul say something like that about a rider without any evidence what so ever. Truly saddened by this when I first heard it. Hopefully, Quintana's reputation has not suffered lasting damage.


----------

